# pretty disturbing video



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Found this in the Flint journal today. I consider myself a hunter. This guy appears not to be:rant:. HSUS is having a field day with it. JMO
http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/06/new_video_in_michigan_coyote_c.html#incart_river_default


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Those are a couple of twisted cornholes. Little difference between that and dog fighting.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Wow. So instead of shooting the animal again to finish it off in an effort to do the humane thing and then allowing his dogs to smell what they have been hunting for he does what is shown in the video. Then he is so proud of what has taken place so he posts the video to the internet ??? Why ? Can a person do a more stupid thing ?

L & O


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

What a sick person ! People like that are exactly what gives Sportsmen a bad name.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Curious what the SSS crowd thinks of this. Did he just forget the final S?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Its sick! 
NEVER have been a fan of hound hunting at all, but the fact that this guy is taking enjoyment in this is just sick.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

What an idiot. Needs his hunting privileges taken away. As much as I hate yotes it doesn't deserve that. And his dogs don't deserve to be put in harms way. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I was particularly annoyed that he kept calling his quarry a kah-yoot. What a lowlife.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

This will get a lot of play just in time for the wolf ballot initiatives. It will be coupled with SSS posts on websites, "Preserve wolves, take one to a taxidermist" bumper stickers, comments about how there shouldn't be any wolves on MLive, Facebook rants and any other comments they can find that can be linked in anyway to this behavior. Almost forgot that website that got linked here about poisoning wolves, that was a beaut. Just the sort of thing that makes hunters look like bloodthirsty morons who are more interested in killing their favorite animal than in conservation. It'll be making the rounds, too. Watch what you say and how publicly you say it. Remember that confirmation bias only needs one example to wipe out a hundred counter examples.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

kzoofisher said:


> This will get a lot of play just in time for the wolf ballot initiatives. It will be coupled with SSS posts on websites, "Preserve wolves, take one to a taxidermist" bumper stickers, comments about how there shouldn't be any wolves on MLive, Facebook rants and any other comments they can find that can be linked in anyway to this behavior. Almost forgot that website that got linked here about poisoning wolves, that was a beaut. Just the sort of thing that makes hunters look like bloodthirsty morons who are more interested in killing their favorite animal than in conservation. It'll be making the rounds, too. Watch what you say and how publicly you say it. Remember that confirmation bias only needs one example to wipe out a hundred counter examples.



Well said. Sometimes outdoorsmen are their own worst enemy. Note I said outdoorsmen, not sportsmen.

That video could well be the final nail in the wolf hunt coffin. Anybody got a video of a poisoned wolf to throw on the pile.


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

Although not true, this is my impression of the mentality of all hound hunters. Their sport has run its course...sadly.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

aroflinger said:


> ........ Needs his hunting privileges taken away. ..............


I don't think he has done anything illegal. 

L & O


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Liver and Onions said:


> I don't think he has done anything illegal.
> 
> L & O


Maybe not, I can't answer that question. But that doesn't mean its ok to let a wounded animal suffer like that. Put it out of its misery.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

YOTEANTIDOTE said:


> Although not true, this is my impression of the mentality of all hound hunters. Their sport has run its course...sadly.


What is your definition of Hound hunting? You talking about running dogs on bear and yotes? Or all Hound hunting like the bird dogs? 
Josh

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> I don't think he has done anything illegal.
> 
> L & O


Shi*'n your pants at the restaurant isn't illegal either, but that doesn't make it right if you did.

Plus, I believe the words "fair chase" are used somewhere in the hunters rule book. Would this be considered fair chase?

I know Mike Thormen, mentioned in the article, and have attended a few Michigan Hunting Dod Federation meetings with him, and he worked very hard to help initiate a wolf season...and I feel sorry for him and the MHDF for all they have done to make the season happen, if this video backfires their efforts.

I know someone will eventually come along and say how the coyote wouldn't care about such things if it were attacking your dog, and it probably wouldn't. However, it is a wild animal...and that is what wild animals do. Us, we are suppose to be, and I said...suppose to be, civilized...and our action should reflect that. By being a good steward to our hunting tradition and reflecting our image to the general public in a more positive manner. Because, everything is about prespective.

I do know one thing...these video cameras will eventually be the death of our sport. Most non hunters, and I'm not talking anti-hunters, have no idea about what happens in the woods or field. However, with footage like this...they will now. And how do you think the average-joe non hunter would surmise this video?

Josh R,

Bird dogs are not hounds.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Unregistered4 said:


> Shi*'n your pants at the restaurant isn't illegal either, but that doesn't make it right if you did.
> 
> .


Oh no......I'm Guilty:lol:


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Like they say..."**** happens"...lol


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The video was circulated to create upset among people.
It was edited etc.
I saw a dog kill a ground hog once and another kill a squirrel, both a little slow.
Had I recorded it , would I be guilty of being cruel?
Videos can make almost anything appear cruel.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

farmlegend said:


> I was particularly annoyed that he kept calling his quarry a kah-yoot. What a lowlife.


Coyute. Thick Finnish accent. I imagine you sound funny too.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

trout said:


> The video was circulated to create upset among people.
> It was edited etc.
> I saw a dog kill a ground hog once and another kill a squirrel, both a little slow.
> Had I recorded it , would I be guilty of being cruel?
> Videos can make almost anything appear cruel.


Did you shoot it or purposely wound it just so the dog could come up and finish it off? 

As outdoors men and women we have the obligation to respect the animals we harvest. Now this is my own opinion, one that was taught to me by many generations before me. Have a good clear shot. And make a good clean FAST kill. Some I guess weren't taught that. But as for morally, ethically he did not follow the unwritten code of conduct. Again this is my opinion!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

